# Bob's Burgers Bunny Ears



## BlackRabbits (Sep 28, 2016)

For people who live outside North America or those who aren't familiar with Bob's Burgers, it's a cartoon sitcom somewhat like the Simpsons. One of the kids in the family always wears a bright pink bunny ear hat. Now you can have one of your very own! 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jgos/


----------



## Alek (Apr 29, 2017)

BlackRabbits said:


> For people who live outside North America or those who aren't familiar with Bob's Burgers, it's a cartoon sitcom somewhat like the Simpsons. One of the kids in the family always wears a bright pink bunny ear hat. Now you can have one of your very own!
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jgos/



I knit my own. I love Bob's Burgers! Luise is so like myself as a kid.


----------

